# ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to thank Marty & Carrie for hosting such a GREAT EVENT! I enjoyed meeting several members of mylargescale there. I had a blast. I want to also thank Mike Kidman for getting my Phoenix sound system installed in my Mallet and for wiring my GP-30 for battery power in time for this weekend. 
Here are a couple pictures right after the group photo. 

























Here is a round trip of ICG #2270








Leaving the "Jan Golding Terminal" 
















passing NTC elevator
















ICG #2270 heading on to Banks bridge








coming on to MLS canyon bridge
























heading back to the Jan Golding Terminal


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

Here are few pictures of my Mallet on the NTCGRR. 








































on the new highline


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Leon.... You had some great looking trains. The IC colors sure take me back to my roots in Illinois.....

The Mallet was an impressive runner...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

>sniff< That was wonderful.... >sniff< 

I must say that you've made #2269 and myself very proud.. >sniff


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

Thanks Stan, Great scenery on the railroad really helps the photo's and Marty has accomplished some of the best. 
Thanks Dave, Thought you might like the photos. What a great day running trains I had!!! It was so fun running on something bigger than a 20'x30' railroad.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

Oh man, yer singing to the choir here.. I'm loving my 70+' straights.... 

Say Leon.. I'm working on a project (nearing completion) that I just know your gonna love... I'll send you some pics on the Q.T. before I post'em up for the world to see... Gimme a week. 

DF


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

That ICG consist was a great looking train, and the mallet sounded AWESOME!!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

Good pictures, Leon. It was good running with you. I was able to post some more pictures over on LSC under Conventions, Shows and Clubs. Unbelievable how many people were there.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: ICG #2270 round trip, Thanks to Marty & Carrie*

up9018 
That was the first day I had sound in my Mallet. I thought it was great also. Had to run it for my wife when I got home and she was really impressed!! 

Ric 
Thanks and I also enjoyed your pictures on the LSC site.


----------

